# Where can i buy live plants



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

where can i buy live plants online like pothos and other things?

Thanks


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

www.dartfrog.co.uk


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

Justairplants.co.uk
Gill who owns it is really helpfull search justairplants on here too


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just airplants have a section on their website for all vivarium suitable plants. They are really good and many members use them.


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

awalton007 said:


> where can i buy live plants online like pothos and other things?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
I would be more than happy to help you out - just drop me a PM. We've got some plants on line under our Reptile Corner and many more that haven't made it onto the web shop yet. If you are thinking of planting out your viv it might also be helpful to read the following on our website:-

Creating a planted vivarium


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I can recommend Gill from justairplant.com an awesome collection of plants and brillant customer service. 

Jay


----------



## Daemia (Feb 22, 2012)

the little shop of horrors


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

rainforest vivs is also a good call


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

If you want pothos get it from a garden centre or B&Q. 

For other plants I'd recomend Rainforest Vivs. Dartfrog.co.uk and Just Airplants are also good.


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

I couldnt get a pothos from b&q. I got an asparagus hanging thing and a butterfly fern I'll get a pothos soon


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

awalton007 said:


> I couldnt get a pothos from b&q. I got an asparagus hanging thing and a butterfly fern I'll get a pothos soon



Most B&Q's and garden centres sell pothos, usually under 'Devils Ivy'. I bought a 5ft one from a B&Q near me, got more than enough cuttings from it.

I'd reccomend to people buying form garden centres to fully wash the roots and replant any plants in new soil. Or evan better, take cuttings and replant these as most garden centre plants are treated with fertilizers and pesticides.


----------

